# Piano rules



## MasterofHArmony

This is important theat for the piano I think.I have discussion about detashed notes.After baroque age music theorists write article about piano notation.Some theorists say that pianists must play unmarked notes non legato.Some theorists say this irrational rule for piano,unmarked notes must play legato like czerny.what is the stable rule for piano.?
What do you think about that?
On modern piano music like shostakovich debussy ravel bartok unmarked notes play non legato?
I did not understand the difference of notation for piano
What must ı do?


----------



## danae

MasterofHArmony said:


> What must ı do?


Find a decent teacher. You can't learn the piano by yourself, especially when you 're a beginner.

As for the non legato playing, 2 things:

1. Ravel, Bartok and all the other 20th century composers you mentioned write exactly what they mean. If you see no slur above the notes in a Bartok score (for instance), then he wants them played non legato.

2. Typically, earlier keyboard works, such as works by J. S Bach for example, don't use so much detail in notation. So you just have to do what is best suited to the era in which the works belong. When you're playing Bach, it's not stylistically right, for instance, to use a lot of sustain pedal, in combination with tempo rubato a la Chopin.


----------



## MasterofHArmony

*Im studying composition for 4 years in consevatuvary in turkey.I encounter some problems with piano playing in classical age.Some pianist like czerny and clementi in this era say that we must play unmarked notes legato until they have marks on it.But virtuoso and theorist like daniel gottlob turk ,marpurg ext when notes unmarked we must play non legato with small silent.What must ı do when ı play pinao romantic age,classical age,moden age there must be argument on piano playing.but ı cant find argument.Please help me.Im thinking about two month on this problem.*


----------



## Ben

Well, you should remember that Czerny and Clementi's teachings are centuries old, and have partly expired due to both the evolution of notation technique and the anatomy of the piano itself. Notation technique has continued to develop to the present day and achieving a perfect, unmistakable accuracy is still an art that even the greatest composers have struggled to master.

Personally, I consider the era or style of the piece when interpreting piano notation. For example, If I play a piece by Prokofiev I know that the absence of a slur almost always distinctively means _non legato_. This because I know Prokofiev is a 20th century composer, and usually extremely precise and considerate in his writing. On the contrary, Mozart's notation is a completely different matter. Less embellished, and his music is so stylistically consistent that common sense is often enough to establish an idea of how the notes should be approached.

I haven't come across any litterature that comprehensively covers this area, but I'm sure it exists if you search for it in your library!


----------



## Kuntster

I agree that there is really not alot of literature on notation. The best thing to do like stated above is have a decent teacher. 
2) listen, listen, listen. . . Listen to as many recordings as possible until you find one that just strikes you and your technique. Everyone's technique is different and everyone will have a different interpretation. 
-If you believe Bach should be played legato then do it, I don't suggest it, but someone might like it. 

Always start with a good edition. You know that there are so many editors out there that over articulate the music. It's rather disgusting to think that an editor can control the nuances in the music. The TRUE artist is the only one that can control that.


----------

